# interior exposed brick varnish



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Varnish is not the best product to use. For a clear protection coat use a stone enhancer/sealer for painting or staining check out this link. http://www.house-painting-info.com/painting-exterior-brick.html


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I know of no varnish for brick


----------

